# SCARED to death water in abdomen



## 22413 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi!I don't even know if this is the right place to post this but if not maybe someone can advice me where to. Yesterday I got a call from my Dr. office that they want me to have a cat scan because of "mild hydrosis" in my abdomen! Well, when i read about hydrosis in abdomen i find NOTHING but when i type in ascites there are MANY bad things coming up. Are these two things the same? I went for a routine ultrasound last week because they wanted to check my existing gallstone again since i still have frequent heartburn (take nexium ) and always and often a very bloated stomach like i ate a airballoon)thats when they discovered obviously water in my abdomen. I remember when the tech did the ultrasound for my right kidney she kept going over that area a few times, I then already was wondering and asked her if everythin is ok but you know how techs are they cant say. Today it's thanksgivin and i am worrying myself sick that i have cancer or some other deadly disease i can not even enjoy the day.Why did they wait almost a week to call me if its something that serious? I am 41 yrs old and am the person that worries oneself sick. The nurse from the doctors office told me yesterday on the phone not much except they want to do a CT, she said it just might be an infection? What kind of infection could cause water in the abdomen? I had a tooth abcess about 2 month ago, could that have caused this? I am so scared can anyone explain if hydrosis is the same as ascites? Thanks so much Manuela


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

They probably do want to rule things out, one site with edema and abdomen did indicate that woman who are still cycling can have this, so it could be a nothing.In fact most of the time someone has a scary symptom that could be terrible things it is a nothing, so try not to panic until they know it is a something rather than a nothing (easier said than done)There are lots of organs in the abdomen that could be where they find an infection. It might be low grade so not making you sick, but your body is reacting to it.K.


----------



## 22413 (Nov 24, 2005)

First of all thanks for you cheering words!"with edema and abdomen ...."BUT there is a diff. between having edema (water under skin) and water in abdomen I believe! Mine is supposed to be in the abdomen not under the skin of my abdomen!


----------



## 22413 (Nov 24, 2005)

i forgot to mention i have VERY good appetite and acutally gained weight since this summer


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Like flux said on the other thread. It can be nothing, so there is no reason to leap to the conclusion it is the worst possible thing. Sounds like otherwise the health is going well (eating well maintaining/gaining rather than losing weight for no reason) Just try to keep positive until you have a reason to deal with the worst. K.


----------



## 20820 (Aug 7, 2005)

ManuelaI can't be of very much help, but I do know two things: hydrosis means excessive sweating and ascites is a collection of fluid and I know what you are thinking. You are thinking something bad like Meigs Disease BUT I am pretty sure that if you had anything bad going on in your uterus, you would lose weight and your stomach would swell up noticeably,so since you said that you have put some all-round weight on over the last while, that would contribute to the larger tummy.Please don't worry!! Everything will be fine Liz


----------

